# Ugh, How am I supposed to know?



## Camelia (May 2, 2013)

How am I supposed to know when it's over for good, and how do I tell him? Things are pretty laid back right now, and I am almost afraid to rock the boat. On the other hand, I also feel the urge to get on with my life if he doesn't want to be my husband anymore. Answers? Opinions? Experiences? 

Background- separated 5 mths. he left. Longer post on here somewhere!


----------



## Adam801 (Apr 21, 2013)

Are you guys dating other people yet? If you're ready to move on tell them.


----------



## Juicy (Nov 15, 2011)

I understand your feelings Camelia, my H left me around 3 weeks ago now and I am going through the same thing. I don't want to cut off all contact as I think deep down I am worried that if I do my H will think I never want to talk to him again. But at the same time I want to get on with my life and move on. It's such a horrible feeling not knowing if it is truly over or if there is any hope of saving the marriage. Some days I just think should I confront my H about everything and just ask if it is it totally over? But then if I do that am I making myself look weak? Like I am the one who needs him? He hasn't contacted me so far so should I just take the hint? 

It's a really rubbish cycle to be stuck in. I think either you have to decide that it's over and move on or check with your H one last time and then see from there. I know it's not easy as I myself can't decide what to do. I want to sort things out to be able to move on but want to check with my H but fear rejection again from him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

